# no milling steam/ic engine?



## pacman101 (Oct 2, 2012)

anybody have plans for a small model engine that doesn't require a milling/cnc machine or castings? I was hoping for a  ic engine but a steam engine will do. the tools I have access to are a drill press, a lathe, and many hand tools.
the engine should be palm sized and made of aluminum and a steal flywheel.


   -pacman101


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 2, 2012)

Look around  if you read the getting started in model engineering  and selecting a first engine build threads you will see some pointers and Ideas. 
there are lots of   plans out there for steam engines . 
as far as an IC engine look into the Hamilton "Dick" upshur plans.
Tin


----------



## lensman57 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi pacman,

If you look up Elmer's designs for model Air/Steam engines, you'd find that he designed these to be mostly machined on a lathe and drill press only. I would say that engines made from castings generally require a lathe and a milling machine.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## gus (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Pacman,
Welcome to this wonderful & friendly forum.
I started off in 2004 with mini lathe and S$110 Cheapy China Drill press to build Tubal Cain's Simple Oscillating Steam engines. See foto.Free plans are available from John-Tom. Or try typing-----Free Engine Plans to open up a treasure trove of free plans.
Bar stock cut-offs is used.No castings.


----------



## rleete (Oct 3, 2012)

The EZ engine plans in the download section were specifically developed for your requirements.  A very good first engine to learn the basics.


----------

